
Replicating Douglas Lenat's Traveller Trillion Credit Squadron Win? (2013) - zeristor
http://lesswrong.com/lw/iwa/replicating_douglas_lenats_traveller_tcs_win_with/
======
zeristor
Some more information on EURISKO

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurisko](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurisko)

